
Berners-Lee Behind New Private Communications Network for UltraPrivacy Conscious - citizenk
https://www.darkreading.com/cloud/berners-lee-behind-new-private-communications-network-for-ultra-privacy-conscious/d/d-id/1316694
======
pmoriarty
_" The so-called MeWe private communications network ... doesn't own, track,
or share, information its members provide or share among one another. MeWe
encrypts personally identifiable information and most of its communication is
SSL-encrypted, and the platform was built with Scala and LISP."_

SSL has had numerous security holes poked in it over the years. Promises from
companies about what they won't do with your data are less than reassuring to
the really "ultra-Privacy Conscious". It's much better for the system to be
designed such that these companies aren't able to get your data in the first
place.

If you are really that privacy conscious, it's probably best to completely
avoid the internet for any communication you want to keep really private.

There's a wealth of information out there on pre-internet-era secure
communications practices.

~~~
tuxxy
I haven't done a lot of research on MeWe (though I have heard of it
previously), but many people misuse the term "SSL" to mean "TLS". Before
making this assumption, it might be best to check and see if they _actually_
use SSL when they mean to say SSL.

------
webguy79
As stated the article is from 2014 so I wonder how involved TBL is at this
point. Second point, I signed up. I checked the open groups under news.
Largest group under news? "100% True News For Patriots!" and "Breitbart News
Outlet". Looks like a home for bots, trolls and the alt-right. I'll pass.

~~~
sowbug
It's OK for people with different political views to use the same
communications medium.

------
remir
_" How will MeWe make money? With optional services you can add such as its
extra data storage option (up to 500GB) and picture printing via Walgreens,
for instance. On tap is a MeWe app store, and eventually, a subscription-based
enterprise version."_

Interesting. I will keep this on my radar, like Vero.

------
krisdol
This seems to be from 2014

------
pasbesoin
His endorsement of browser EME put paid to his ongoing usefulness, for me.

Granted, I'm nowhere near his league of fame and success and whatall.
Nonetheless, I'm fearfully awaiting the "locking down" of the Web.

------
nemoniac
The default settings of MeWe are a fright and couldn't by any stretch of the
imagination be mentioned in the same breath with any notion of "UltraPrivacy"

~~~
pnutjam
Be specific, it looks pretty private. You can certainly tighten them, but a
good start.

------
breakpointalpha
[https://mewe.com/](https://mewe.com/)

The landing page is a bit busy, but generally gets the message across.

Good to see some alternatives popping up to challenge the defacto surveillance
capitalism model.

~~~
baliex
The landing page is so busy that I don't trust this to be legit.

------
arisAlexis
why not maidsafe?

------
tob9
If we assume it's a sound idea to ascribe trust to a project based on the
involvement of individuals, is Tim with the DRM concessions in mind the right
person? I feel like if we hold the Equifax and Facebook CEOs to a high
standard when it comes to safety and privacy, we cannot overlook the recent
DRM mistake. Am I too cautious?

